# Excel formula help



## Delboy (13 Jul 2011)

Any excel experts who could help me create a formula around price increases for a few products at various stages over the course of a year. I have a scale of prices and the dates for when the rises will kick in. 
But I want to create a formula to select the price rises automatically for the products from the scale (not all products will attract a rise), rather than have to key them in manually with just the basic '=' to function.

I have an example file put otgether and can pvt it on...I have no idea where to even start with putting together a formula like this

thanks


----------



## Nairb (13 Jul 2011)

You could probably do it with some sort of if statement Delboy:
=IF(TODAY()>DATE(2011,7,13),A3,A4)

Where A3 is the old price and A4 is the new price.

You could pull the date out to a separate cell if you wanted to make it clearer:
A1 = Date of change
A2 = Old Price
A3 = Updated price

=IF(TODAY()>A1,A3,A2)

Hope that helps


----------

